# I'm here



## jolyn

Well I've finally plucked up the courage after 7 tests with :bfp: to place my post on here. It has been a rocky couple of days, but I've made it.
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congrats


----------



## polo_princess

congratulations!!


----------



## nellis10

YAY!!! At last you're here!!! Have you made it into the 1st Trimester Forum yet? :rofl::hug:


----------



## lynz

congrats on your :bfp::hug:


----------



## Suzanne

CONGRATULATIONS sweetie!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Loula

many congratulations once again xx

:happydance:


----------



## Ema

CONGRATS :happydance: xxx


----------



## tansey

Congratulations!


----------



## nicola647

Congratulations chick :hugs: wishing you a very H & H 9 months, you will be missed over in TTC..... 

lots of love

Nicola xxx


----------



## jolyn

Aw guys, ur support is almost making me cry - thank u so much - I wish I could take all u ttcers with me, avn't been ere long, but I'm gonna miss u all xx


----------



## Capuru

https://i84.photobucket.com/albums/k14/xox0xo/aerocharm/glitter/congrats/19.gif


----------



## superp123

Jolyn!!!! YAY!!!! So excited to see your announcement. Now, I have to go back and read your journal. Oh, so happy for you! Hope you have a HH 9 sweatie. 
:hugs:
P


----------



## Snowdrop

Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## fifi83

:happydance: Congratulations on your :bfp: x


----------



## Tishimouse

CONGRATULATIONS to you both and wishing you a happy and healthy nine months.

What symptoms did you have .... we love hearing all about symptoms, especially before a BFP.


----------



## biteable

congrats hun,wishing you a healthy and happy 9mths xx


----------



## Barneyboo

Congratulations on your :bfp:x x


----------



## kaygeebee

Congratulations! :)


----------



## cinderella08

Congrats sweetie!!!! Welcome to the 1st trimester!!


----------



## Beckic

congratulations - thats brilliant news.


----------



## maz

congratulations

:hug:


----------



## Farie

Fab news sweetie :bfp: :bfp:

You deserve this :hug:


----------



## Ann-Marie

Congrats on you :bfp: :happydance: :hug:


----------



## Carlyanne15

Congratulations...... chuffed for you
x


----------



## Chellebelle

Congratulations! xxx


----------



## wishing4ababy

congratulations hun - have a happy and healthy 9 months! :hug:


----------



## jolyn

It looks like I'm gonna have to retract. I am now getting :bfn: and it looks as though it was a chemical PG. :cry:

I hope I get to post on here again very soon, thanks everyone for the support x


----------



## fein&waiting

are you sure? are you bleeding at all? so sorry if it is!


----------



## jolyn

fein&waiting said:


> are you sure? are you bleeding at all? so sorry if it is!

Not bleeding at the mo, but I think the :bfp:s were residual hormones from a chemical PG, I had AF back last week, but temps stayed up so took hpt - all :bfp: fri-sun, :bfn: today. Doc doesn't seem hopeful :cry:


----------



## Helen_26

Congratulatiions hun


----------



## Dee_H

YAY!!! Jolyn you are here too.I almost missed it..then lokked again and thought omg Jolyn is on here too!!! Congratulations missy,have a great 9 months:happydance::hugs:


----------



## jolyn

Sorry girls, I'm gone now I think, thanks for ur wishes tho x


----------



## maz

woohoo - congratulations xx


----------

